# I hacked the Uber Phone



## UberFocker (Aug 30, 2014)

My 16 year old cousin is very good with computer programming. He made his first app when he was 12 years old. This kid helped me hack into the Uber phone. Basically, he deleted a few files that Uber had installed into the phone and tinkered some settings. he also installed a few files of his own which is easily available online. I am now able to surf the web, download apps, watch YouTube videos, listen to Pandora, and do other things that eat up large amounts of data. This way I will get my money's worth since I am paying 10 dollars a week for this phone. MOST IMPORTANTLY... I also can manipulate the miles driven so I will use it during surge pricing to increase the total mile driven to make more money. If you know anyone who is computer savvy or is good with iOS software or apps, I encourage you to have them glance through the files and make all necessary adjustments so we can all cheat the system. If you need help pm me. I won't tell you how to do it but I will lead you into the right direction.


----------



## JerryP. (Aug 18, 2014)

wow.... I can not see how this can end well. And most definitely Uber catching onto it quick.


----------



## UberFocker (Aug 30, 2014)

JerryP. said:


> wow.... I can not see how this can end well. And most definitely Uber catching onto it quick.


Jerry there used to be a time where I actually cared about this job to not do anything that would get me fired. On the contrary, I used to promote Uber and tell customers how great it was to work for them. Those days are long gone (unfortunately) . I now HATE Uber with a passion (the word hate would be an understatement). Luckily I have another job so where as before I used to drive Uber for extra income, now I drive to tell customers how bad Uber is , pass out Lyft cards, etc. I want to screw Uber like they are screwing the poor drivers who rely on this as a full time job. Uber might catch on to my hack, but long after I do some damage. My little cousin said the sudden increase in the data usage might give me away, but I'm hoping I can fly under the radar a bit. However, they have so many drivers I doubt anyone will actually sit and monitor my account. Cheers!


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

UberFocker said:


> My 16 year old cousin is very good with computer programming. He made his first app when he was 12 years old. This kid helped me hack into the Uber phone. Basically, he deleted a few files that Uber had installed into the phone and tinkered some settings. he also installed a few files of his own which is easily available online. I am now able to surf the web, download apps, watch YouTube videos, listen to Pandora, and do other things that eat up large amounts of data. This way I will get my money's worth since I am paying 10 dollars a week for this phone. MOST IMPORTANTLY... I also can manipulate the miles driven so I will use it during surge pricing to increase the total mile driven to make more money. If you know anyone who is computer savvy or is good with iOS software or apps, I encourage you to have them glance through the files and make all necessary adjustments so we can all cheat the system. If you need help pm me. I won't tell you how to do it but I will lead you into the right direction.


is that u in ur avatar?
this site is owned by uber u betcha careful they who u are now


----------



## UberFocker (Aug 30, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> is that u in ur avatar?
> this site is owned by uber u betcha careful they who u are now


 Not me. But if it was they need to have some serious facial recognition software to identify me.


----------



## Daemoness (Aug 27, 2014)

Putting aside ethical considerations, and appealing to your practical side, you'd be hurting passengers, not Uber, with the mileage tweak. Or am I misunderstanding something?


----------



## Daemoness (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm not super familiar with the iPhone. Can you install files without using the app store, which is disabled on the unit we get?


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Daemoness said:


> Putting aside ethical considerations, and appealing to your practical side, you'd be hurting passengers, not Uber, with the mileage tweak. Or am I misunderstanding something?


This is how I'm understanding it too, customers would be charged more and you would be actually making more money for Uber as they get a % commission. So I don't see how this would be "sticking it to Uber" but rather screwing the passenger even more during surge.


----------



## UberFocker (Aug 30, 2014)

Daemoness said:


> Putting aside ethical considerations, and appealing to your practical side, you'd be hurting passengers, not Uber, with the mileage tweak. Or am I misunderstanding something?


Your absolutely right. I won't use this on well behaved customers. Only drunk, obnoxious idiots. If screw the customer they will have a bad Uber experience and it will hurt the image of the company (even though they would make more income on that ride). The bad impressions lasts longer and hurts ubers future earnings.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

UberFocker said:


> Your absolutely right. I won't use this on well behaved customers. Only drunk, obnoxious idiots. If screw the customer they will have a bad Uber experience and it will hurt the image of the company (even though they would make more income on that ride). The bad impressions lasts longer and hurts ubers future earnings.


so youre just a shady thief who feels entitled and sticks it to people who are not at fault for the rates?

congratulations, you sound like a good majority of 3rd world taxi drivers. I hope your real job is ok with you possible facing criminal charges Aside from tampering with someone elses property (which would be the least of my worries) im waiting until an uber driver pulls a gun out to force a pax to tip.

of course this post only applies if this poster isn't BS'ing us.


----------



## UberFocker (Aug 30, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> so youre just a shady thief who feels entitled and sticks it to people who are not at fault for the rates?
> 
> congratulations, you sound like a good majority of 3rd world taxi drivers. I hope your real job is ok with you possible facing criminal charges Aside from tampering with someone elses property (which would be the least of my worries) im waiting until an uber driver pulls a gun out to force a pax to tip.
> 
> of course this post only applies if this poster isn't BS'ing us.


Do you enjoy working in Uber's corporate offices? How are the benefits?


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> so youre just a shady thieis who feels entitled and sticks it to people who are not at fault for the rates?
> 
> congratulations, you sound like a good majority of 3rd world taxi drivers. I hope your real job is ok with you possible facing criminal charges Aside from tampering with someone elses property (which would be the least of my worries) im waiting until an uber driver pulls a gun out to force a pax to tip.
> 
> of course this post only applies if this poster isn't BS'ing us.


He doesn't do anything that's haven't been done by uber.
#X multipier is very common way to charge more that uber uses on their most desperate passengers


----------



## UberFocker (Aug 30, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> He doesn't do anything that's haven't been done by uber.
> #X multipier is very common way to charge more that uber uses on their most desperate passengers


And since Uber is "an app" not a ride sharing company and we are "self-employed" I set my own prices. So now if I feel like a trip is worth over 35 bucks I will do something about it.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

UberFocker said:


> Do you enjoy working in Uber's corporate offices? How are the benefits?


actually im a lyft driver more than an uber driver fyi.


----------



## UPModerator (Jul 14, 2014)

UberPeople.NET does not allow discussion of illegal activities. UberFocker has been given the death penalty.


----------

